# Fire Burns Down Fayetteville, North Carolina’s Banging Systems Car Audio



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

> Fire Burns Down Fayetteville, North Carolina’s Banging Systems Car Audio
> 
> Tuesday, November 22, 2011 -- It appears Banging Systems Car Audio will be closed indefinitely after a blaze swept through the Fayetteville, N.C.-based business this week. No injuries were reported but several cars in the garage were burned in the fire, the Fayetteville Observer reported.
> 
> ...





http://www.bangingsystems.com/banging.htm

this sucks, hate to hear it.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

r.i.p banging systems... thats awful.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

that sucks. Hopefully insurance will help them.

I have driven past there a few times but never had the time to stop in.


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

My dad tells me about this place all the time, sucks to hear. I know they made a lot of money though. 

82nd Airborne = Spending Money


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

an email I got from a concerned... person




> who ever is writing the articles on you what ever magazine if is you you don't know what really is going on because you got the wrong news or probably you didn't even investigate you just made up things thinking thats was the real deal just like the rest of the reporters well not all of i mean the don't give **** lazy reporters who don't know and really go and look inn to whats is real im guessing for you reply you most think not even the floor you stepping in deserves you in other words you must think you are all that when you don't even know what really is going on do you job right if you are the reporter and i didn't email i guess you are the contact for you web page and you don't even know wf is going on at this point i don't even know if you deserve what they pay you the banging systems cart audio shop never closed you guys got the wrong info banging systems stay open the whole time and is been on business since the fire so from who ever is doing you news they are not doing their job right or they source is wrong a make you guys look bad when you guys dont know what really is going on





Just thought I would share our lovely fan mail.

ANT


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

He sends you that and expects you to do what? Doesn't even seem like he knows what he would have you do.

In reply to the person who typed that email, this is a forum, your local reporters wrote the piece and it was quoted here in case anyone was interested.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Can I buy some punctuation please??


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Holy crap! Talk about someone needing to push away from the keyboard, put the meth pipe down, and go back to grade school! That **** hurt my head trying to figure out what they were trying so say. 

Hope Banging is ok.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

bigdexxx said:


> My dad tells me about this place all the time, sucks to hear. I know they made a lot of money though.
> 
> 82nd Airborne = Spending Money


I went there a few times when I was in. Actually had an install done.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Swanson's Performance said:


> Holy crap! Talk about someone needing to push away from the keyboard, put the meth pipe down, and go back to grade school! That **** hurt my head trying to figure out what they were trying so say.
> 
> Hope Banging is ok.



+1.... how far down into the sticks do you have to go to hear conversations like that? My head hurts now too!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

DIYMA said:


> an email I got from a concerned... person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran out of breath just reading this, in my head. I will attest to the fact that Active Duty keep car audio shops open, it is true here in Norfolk for sure. If you click the link it shows pics of the shop being rebuilt.


----------



## b&camp (Jan 27, 2011)

That letter alone would be enough to keep me out of their shop, BBQd or not.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Holy runon sentence batman! Im from the sticks too, but that sounded like backwoods west virginia stuff there


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I rode past this place again last Monday. It was fully operational and it didn't even look like there had been a fire.

The original article is from here Mobile Electronics Retailers Association - News
Even their own Facebook page says there was a fire Banging Systems - Local Business - Fayetteville, NC - Wall | Facebook


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DIYMA said:


> an email I got from a concerned... person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried but then....


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

oh boy:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/122652-diyma-dipshit-year-award-goes.html


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Banging Systems Car Audio - YouTube

Looks like a class act to me. Nothing says "I'm a humble businessman that cares about nothing more than my customer's happiness and my good reputation" like bling and hotties-for-hire!


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

It's my understanding that all genitalia involved made it out unscathed.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

ameuba10 said:


> Holy runon sentence batman! Im from the sticks too, but that sounded like backwoods west virginia stuff there


That's not the written form of some obscure dialect - it's illiteracy.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Did that shop have 2 different fires? I thought I read somewhere that it had a bad one some time ago and they upgraded the whole facility after the the 1st fire, then they had a 2nd fire.....? Correct me if I'm wrong. I don't live too far from there, but I'm not in the states right now.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Sleeves said:


> Banging Systems Car Audio - YouTube
> 
> Looks like a class act to me. Nothing says "I'm a humble businessman that cares about nothing more than my customer's happiness and my good reputation" like bling and hotties-for-hire!


That's ****ing classy!


----------

